# MotherBoard lan Drivers



## GuyBuchanan (Jun 2, 2008)

i have recently just reformated my computer... home made one. 
and i dont have the motherboard's disk i have been to the website and downloaded some stuff and then put it back onto my computer but nothing seems to be working, was wondering if you guys would be able to help me on just getting my *motherboards network* and *internet* working. It is a Asus M2NPV-VM Motherboard 
any help would be great thanks

guy.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is the lan driver
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2NPV-VM/RIS.zip
chipset drivers
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2NPV-VM/6150v824_2KXP.zip
user manual
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/M2NPV-VM/e2527_m2npv-vm.pdf
check it is enabled in the bios


----------

